
New era for KEXP: How this radio station is doing top-notch live video (2014) - miles
https://www.geekwire.com/2014/kexp-live-video-stream/
======
brodouevencode
KEXP was the first time I saw the Delvon Lamarr Organ Trio, with Jimmy James
on guitar. He's hands down one of the most talented guitarists alive today.
Sample vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhicDUgXyNg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhicDUgXyNg)

